# Look up your dog food on consumer complaints website - is it really safe?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows posted this link and I think it deserves its own title.

truthaboutpetfood.com posted that she had received several reports of dog deaths from food recently but couldn't state the names because of a lawsuit threat. If you look up dog food brands on this site, I think those dog foods might be identified.

Consumer complaints about Science Diet

In addition, there are foods out there that no one is reporting killing their dogs. Might be worth switching.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am not generally an emotional person, I had to help with euths when I worked at the clinic, because the techs couldn't emotionally handle it and this kennel attendant could, but I got too emotional after reading four of those reviews to be able to finish reading more. This is terrible, I knew it was a horrible food, but you never see reviews like that. It really makes me sad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, even some of the so-called best foods who have all kinds of quality control (supposedly) are getting complaints. Like royal canin:
Consumer complaints about Royal Canin Pet Foods


And some dont' seem to have complaints.

it is extremely hard to read those. I know people will say alot of those people can't prove their dogs' deaths are food related, but when multiple dogs households have several dogs going into kidney failure at the same time, I don't need much more proof than that.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I've talked to the RC reps .. . I don't even have to read that to know that they are liars. . . I really loathe them.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Think those are bad, look up Purina on that site! Even as recent as two days ago! Yikes! I used to feed both my dogs and cats those foods! Glad to have found this forum.:wink:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

greyshadows said:


> Think those are bad, look up Purina on that site! Even as recent as two days ago! Yikes! I used to feed both my dogs and cats those foods! Glad to have found this forum.:wink:


UGH! That is heart break to my ears... My dogs get into Purina dog chow every day because it is all he will buy and he free feeds. Even though I feed my dogs 4Health (TSC brand, All I can afford with no job) Tucker still eats ALOT of Purina food between his meals. He won't finish a whole meal, because hes been used to doing this since i brought him home.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Think those are bad, look up Purina on that site! Even as recent as two days ago! Yikes! I used to feed both my dogs and cats those foods! Glad to have found this forum.:wink:


I know. i know some people who feed Purina. One of them said her dogs got really sick on it recently. I hope she changed brands. I haven't looked at Purina in many years - apparently they have about a billion formulas now and I bet every one is sourced in China.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> UGH! That is heart break to my ears... My dogs get into Purina dog chow every day because it is all he will buy and he free feeds. Even though I feed my dogs 4Health (TSC brand, All I can afford with no job) Tucker still eats ALOT of Purina food between his meals. He won't finish a whole meal, because hes been used to doing this since i brought him home.


So sorry to hear that. Maybe you should print out a few of those complaints and give them to your uncle.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> So sorry to hear that. Maybe you should print out a few of those complaints and give them to your uncle.


He swears up and down that Purina is made in the USA and is safe. He won't budge. 

Yesterday Tucker puked up about three piles of green slimy vomit. I wasn't home, but my uncle's girlfriend said it smelled like diareah and he hadn't gotten into anything unless he got in the burn pile. After reading some of the Purina reviews, I'm terrified! What should I look for? When should I rush him to the vet? 

He is eating/drinking/playing normaly. He only threw up once yesterday and hasn't since. I'm so scared!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> He swears up and down that Purina is made in the USA and is safe. He won't budge.
> 
> Yesterday Tucker puked up about three piles of green slimy vomit. I wasn't home, but my uncle's girlfriend said it smelled like diareah and he hadn't gotten into anything unless he got in the burn pile. After reading some of the Purina reviews, I'm terrified! What should I look for? When should I rush him to the vet?
> 
> He is eating/drinking/playing normaly. He only threw up once yesterday and hasn't since. I'm so scared!


i think this is a case where I would stake Tucker under a tree and keep him away from the food until you could move out of there. If you look on the bag, it should say something about China. Can your uncle not read? I think you should give him the reviews anyway.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Shared on my facebook. Thanks for the link, people need to have their eyes peeled wide opened...It's unfortunate when said people who are having their eyes peeled open to the nasty truth, are rudely awakened by truths acidic properties. Peeling those eyes open and pouring that truthful lemon juice in.... It hurts, but it needs to be done and that's why no one wants to hear it. :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Shared on my facebook. Thanks for the link, people need to have their eyes peeled wide opened...It's unfortunate when said people who are having their eyes peeled open to the nasty truth, are rudely awakened by truths acidic properties. Peeling those eyes open and pouring that truthful lemon juice in.... It hurts, but it needs to be done and that's why no one wants to hear it. :/


yep. unfortunately, I think alot of a dogs getting sick and dying may be the lemon juice here.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> i think this is a case where I would stake Tucker under a tree and keep him away from the food until you could move out of there. If you look on the bag, it should say something about China. Can your uncle not read? I think you should give him the reviews anyway.


I try to keep him out of it. Try to keep him in my room. They to talk my uncle into picking up food and not free feeding. But it never works. He wont pick up the food and they won't leave Tucker in my room.


----------



## Georgeyporge (Dec 30, 2011)

I was reluctantly persuaded to put my George onto Science diet, the vet wanted him on it for 6 weeks to start. After 3 weeks I'd had enough, he was lethargic and trembling all the time. I took him off it and researched myself, it felt wrong going against the vets advice, but 6 months on our latest results show no crystals in the urine. I know the type he has don't normally have good results through diet change, and the excessive drinking to flush him has a major influence, but I'm glad to be rid of the science diet, he's back to his old self again.

It infuriates me that when sick dogs do need a specialist diet, the only thing seemingly on offer is this, with the poorest quality of ingredients


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Couldn't find my food on there, so I guess that is a good thing? lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Georgeyporge said:


> I was reluctantly persuaded to put my George onto Science diet, the vet wanted him on it for 6 weeks to start. After 3 weeks I'd had enough, he was lethargic and trembling all the time. I took him off it and researched myself, it felt wrong going against the vets advice, but 6 months on our latest results show no crystals in the urine. I know the type he has don't normally have good results through diet change, and the excessive drinking to flush him has a major influence, but I'm glad to be rid of the science diet, he's back to his old self again.
> 
> It infuriates me that when sick dogs do need a specialist diet, the only thing seemingly on offer is this, with the poorest quality of ingredients


Isn't it amazing how everyone in the world with even the teeniest knowledge of dog foods knows how bad this stuff is - except for vets?

I mean, even before I found this place, even before I did any real digging - even when I was feeding crap dog food, I would not give my dogs Science Diet.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to look up foods on this website at work and print out pages and show them to regulars that came through whenever we spoke about different brands. Some people would take them home and were so shocked. It really is sad.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

UM I'm very nervous after reading these recent comments about NB for cats. I have my boy on NB salmon and pea right now because it was the first food I tried when I was switching him off Chicken soup and he loved it but now I'm worried? I'm switching him to raw when I move back home in July but until then I don't want anything to happen...I'm sure my mom would notice vomit and loose stools though when she cleans the box? now I'm just going to have anxiety over this. Again, from the first few comments it seems like people have been using the food and are now recently noticing these things?

Consumer complaints about Natural Balance Pet Foods


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> UM I'm very nervous after reading these recent comments about NB for cats. I have my boy on NB salmon and pea right now because it was the first food I tried when I was switching him off Chicken soup and he loved it but now I'm worried? I'm switching him to raw when I move back home in July but until then I don't want anything to happen...I'm sure my mom would notice vomit and loose stools though when she cleans the box? now I'm just going to have anxiety over this. Again, from the first few comments it seems like people have been using the food and are now recently noticing these things?
> 
> Consumer complaints about Natural Balance Pet Foods


Yep, I'd be worried too.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Just made the decision to go out and buy him either Go! grain free or Instinct (dry) tomorrow. I do have a coupon for the Go for a free 6 pound bag so I can always get it to see how he likes it first. Not letting him eat NB for another day now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> Just made the decision to go out and buy him either Go! grain free or Instinct (dry) tomorrow. I do have a coupon for the Go for a free 6 pound bag so I can always get it to see how he likes it first. Not letting him eat NB for another day now.


Good for you. I have just randomly been putting in names of foods and alot of them aren't getting any complaints.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I was doing that too! Then I followed up with the ones that didn't have complaints on Google to be nosey and double check LOL


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

You know every time I read about IAMS I nearly flip a desk knowing that their products caused the death of one of my dogs when I was young. Just another statistic in the IAMS dog death equation. Poor guy had to be put down because over night his kidneys and liver shut down, the vet couldn't save him. To this day I still feel guilty that I couldn't do anything about it at the time because I didn't know any better.

Though to this day I now advocate for people to never feed IAMS...sadly it seems reading consumer reports, they're still as good as they've always been.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Squeeji said:


> You know every time I read about IAMS I nearly flip a desk knowing that their products caused the death of one of my dogs when I was young. Just another statistic in the IAMS dog death equation. Poor guy had to be put down because over night his kidneys and liver shut down, the vet couldn't save him. To this day I still feel guilty that I couldn't do anything about it at the time because I didn't know any better.
> 
> Though to this day I now advocate for people to never feed IAMS...sadly it seems reading consumer reports, they're still as good as they've always been.


ALmost everyone in my universe considered Iam's a top brand until they killed a bunch of dogs with melamine in 2007. I remember the shock that *IAM'S* was part of it.

I'm really sorry about your dog. It's just horrible that happened then and continues to happen today.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I could send my friend the link to the page with all the purina complaints. She feeds her dog purina. It's too bad she doesn't accept advice.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

would just like to say thank you to xellil for this thread! Went out and bought Lucky Instinct until I can come home and switch up the diet completely...

Nature's Variety Instinct Grain-Free Kibble: Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula for Cats | Nature's Variety


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this information, could save a pets life!


----------

